# Harness Goat People?



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

What has happened to all of the harness goat people on here? No one ever seems to be around. The last post in this section was earlier in March. Does anyone still want to talk about harness goats?

Hope to talk to some of you soon,

The Snyders


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are still around somewhere....I wish I was one... but I don't Harness... sorry...  .hope someone comes along soon for you on this subject..... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

we pop our head in occasionally


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I gotta get a wether first then I will harness train.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, not too much action here...I've got a harness goat related project I'm working on...I'll post about it once I get it finished--it's going to be a suprise...lol. We should be doing a couple of parades this summer!


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, you do come around occasionally! :leap: Well hey, with me here maybe you will come around more often seeing as I only really do harness goats. Right now one of my does is almost ready to be hooked up to the cart. She is a two year old Boer mix, though small, she is strong (and willing.) She only weighs 92 lbs. and stands about 20-24 inches at the withers. She just turned two years old though on March 21st. Here is a picture of her.










Hope to talk to you all more often! 

The Snyders


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the whole forum is for everyone - so if it isnt specifically harness related then people post in other sections. The most popular section is Goat Frenzy and Photogenic but during the kidding season Kidding Koral is extremely active.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

FourSnyders--What a cutie! She's solid!--I don't think she'll have any trouble pulling. :thumb: Good luck with her training! You'll have to keep us all updated


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

I am about to go work with right now. Right now we are just ground driving, until I can figure out how the Hoegger's Deluxe Harness works. :ROFL: We may also paint the cart this weekend, it is going to be Ford Blue. I am hoping in that just another week or two I can have her hooked up to the cart. Does anyone know how to put together the Hoegger's Deluxe Harness? If so, please explain!

Thanks,

The Snyders


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm new to the whole harness thing myself, so... I am collecting stuff to build my own custom cart! I don't like the ones that the catologs, because they don't suit my needs. My husband wants to help come up with a design so we maybe can start selling them when we get it all right. We plan to enter parades and market some of the products we sell. It's slow going, but as soon as we have one made we will post pictures!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful doe.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

this is an email i received today
does any one know anyone from upstate NY

Hi!

I recently found your website online and wanted to ask you a few questions if you know anything about cart-pulling goats in NY State. I am currently working on a small independant film project and will be filming this May in Woodstock, NY.

Would you know of anyone that keeps cart-pulling goats in NY State preferably in the Woodstock area that would be interested in taking part in a small independant film shoot? We are looking to rent 2 goats, possibly a cart if they have one, and a handler for 1 day (most likely only 4-5 hours of shooting). The cart would be carrying 3 petite young women, in their mid-twenties. They wouldn't be pulling for very long, the most like 10-20 feet. and for a few takes.

I also wanted to add that I think your goats on your website are so beautiful! My friend has a pygmy goat that I've met- and I think they are so cool!!

I look forward to any advice you can send my way!

Thank you!

Lea Cetera
co-director
Vibrant Futures
www.vibrantfuturesmovie.com


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry not in NY. I have finished priming the cart and it will be painted tomorrow. I believe that I have finally figured out how the harness works. I will be sure to post pictures of her hooked up to the cart once the cart is painted and she is hooked up. Thanks for all of the comments on Moswen (the doe in my above picture). Her name means "white" in some South African language and since she is a Boer mix and Boers are from South Africa I decided to give her a South African name. Personally I like the ring to it as well. :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooh! Yeah! Show us pictures when you are done. What color are you painting yours again? I want to paint mine antifreeze green. ^.~

*waits anxiously to see pics*


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

I've finished the cart! :stars: It is "Ford Blue." You can go to our website and see pictures of it. Just go to our website, listed in my signature, and click on "Goats." While you are there why don't you check out everything else we have on the farm and hopefully you will sign our guestbook or maybe e-mail us!

Thanks you guys,

The Snyders


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Where did the seat come from, did you buy it from a parts place or???


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

We needed a new tractor seat, but then we decided to use it for the cart instead. We used a plate with about six holes in it, then we just used bolts to keep it in place. Now if we decided the balance is off, then we can just move the seat forward or back. Hope you like the cart!

The Snyders


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hopefully we can get into harness for goats with the two lamanchas are farm is getting.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------

